# FR: Vanité désormais que la condamnation pascalienne



## analect

Bonjour,

A la fin l'essaie de André Bazin, _Ontologie de l'image photographique_, on encontre cette phrase:

Vanité désormais que la condamnation pascalienne puisque la photographie nous permette d'une part d'admirer dans sa reproduction l'original que nos yeux n'auraient pas su aimer et dans la peinture un pur objet dont la référence à la nature a cessé d’être la raison.

"La condamnation pascalienne" apparemment est la déclaration: _Quelle vanité que la peinture, qui attire l’admiration par la ressemblance des choses dont on n’admire point les originaux!_

Je comprends (avec l'aide d'une traduction) que ça veut dire: "Henceforth, vain is the Pascalian condemntation, since...." Mais comment fonctionne "que" dans cette phrase? Il parait jouer le rôle de la verbe être... mais est-ce que "que" peut fonctionner comme ça?


----------



## olivier68

You have the meaning ;-)
Pour l'analyse grammaticale, je laisse aux spécialistes... car j'hésite entre plusieurs possibilités.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il s'agit d'un _que_ explétif, très souvent mis en corrélation avec le présentatif _c'est_. La phrase aurait ainsi également pu être :

_*C'est une* vanité désormais *que* la condamnation pascalienne…_

Mais on pourrait plus simplement dire :

_La condamnation pascalienne *est* désormais une vanité…_

Voir aussi :
FR: Quel funeste destin que le sien
C'est un curieux contraste que ce courage du cerf - "que" explétif
Quel bel homme que cet acteur ! - nature du "que"


----------



## olivier68

Peut-on voir l'affaire comme une apposition introduite par l'explétif _que_ ?


----------



## analect

Merci, Maitre Capello. Il parait que c'est un sujet un peu mystérieux...

J'aime l'explication par Anne345 dans cet fil (le dernier lieu donné par MC) que c'est un construction dans laquelle <<le sujet et attribut sont inversé et que fait le lien (facultatif) entre attribut et sujet.>> Il est comme le que a remplacer la virgule qui introduit une apposition:

La condamnation pascalienne est vanité =
Vanité, la condamnation pascalienne =
Vanité que la condamnation pascalienne

A moi cette phrase "C'est... que" parait étrange lui-même. Il n'y a pas besoin d'une autre verbe? Je le comprendrais comme ça: <<C'est à une vanité que la condamnation pascalienne _*a été réduit*_>>. Mais si je lis <<C'est vanité que la condemnation pascalienne>>, la phrase me parait incomplet.


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase initiale semble incomplète, car le verbe est simplement sous-entendu. Comme je l'ai suggéré dans mon précédent message, il y a une ellipse de _c'*est* une_ au début de la phrase et c'est dans cette ellipse que se trouve le verbe.


----------



## Bezoard

analect said:


> Mais si je lis <<C'est vanité que la cond*a*mnation pascalienne>>, la phrase me parait incomplet.


Elle est pourtant complète et sans ellipse. Il y aurait ellipse pour "Vanité que la condamnation pascalienne".
Autres exemples :
_C'est sottise que tout cela.
C'est folie que cette exigence._
Toutefois le tour est plus commun avec une infinitif
_C'est sottise que de juger d'un homme par son extérieur._
_C'est folie que de sacrifier les biens éternels à des biens périssables._
Dans tous les cas, on peut faire l'ellipse du "c'est" :
_Sottise que tout cela._
_Folie que cette exigence._
_Sottise que de juger d'un homme par son extérieur._
_Folie que de sacrifier les biens éternels à des biens périssables._​


----------



## analect

Merci, @Bezoard. Je crois que ma confusion est avec cet usage de "que." La raison que la phrase me parait incomplète est que ce "que" me parait introduire une déclaration indirecte et que cette déclaration indirecte a besoin d'un verbe ("It is vanity *that* the Pascalian condemnation _*has become*_..."). Évidemment, je me trompe: ce "que" n'introduit point une déclaration indirecte... mais en ce cas, qu'est-ce qu'il fait? Quel et son rôle syntactique dans la phrase?


----------



## Bezoard

Sans te répondre vraiment,  voici d'autres exemples de ce drôle de "que" :
_Drôle de bonhomme que ce bonhomme-là. 
Intéressante question que celle-ci.
Merveilleuse idée que ta décision d'acheter la maison._


----------



## analect

Merci, Bezoard. Je ne comprends pas la logique grammaticale, mais je vois le schéma, est c'est le principal.


----------



## parisaram

Je suis d'accord avec Maître Capello. Je « sens » clairement que les mots « _C'est une _» sont sous-entendus au début de la phrase.

Il reste donc à expliquer ce sentiment et à clarifier la nature de ce petit mot « que ».

1) Cela semble être en effet un explétif, c'est à dire que ce mot n'apporte aucun sens supplémentaire et pourrait, sans modification de sens, être remplacé par une virgule :

_C'est une vanité désormais que la condamnation pascalienne...
C'est une vanité désormais, la condamnation pascalienne..._

La différence entre les deux serait donc surtout stylistique : la première version est beaucoup plus élégante dans un texte soigné...

2) Toutefois ce document de 74 pages, entièrement consacré à ce type de construction, mentionne une autre interprétation dans son introduction (non, je ne suis pas allé au-delà...), à savoir qu'on pourrait considérer que le verbe « être » est sous-entendu à la fin :
_
C'est une vanité désormais que la condamnation pascalienne [est]_ »

Dans ce cas, « _que_ » ne serait pas un explétif puisqu'il est nécessaire à la construction de la phrase, mais une véritable conjonction faisant le lien entre le sujet « _ la condamnation pascalienne » _et le prédicat _« une vanité »._


----------



## Maître Capello

parisaram said:


> on pourrait considérer que le verbe « être » est sous-entendu à la fin :
> _C'est une vanité désormais que la condamnation pascalienne [est]_ »


 Cette analyse me semble vraiment étrange. Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait supposer que le verbe _être_ manque à la fin…


----------



## parisaram

Ça a l'air plus naturel avec d'autres verbes. Avec le verbe être cela passe moins, mais je trouve que ça peut se comprendre.

C'est à Athènes que les Athéniens s'atteignent.
C'est un gros livre que tu lis.
C'est une belle fleur que la rose est.
L'interprétation de « que » en tant qu'explétif est plus simple. Cela revient à considérer « que » comme un petit mot qu'on n'utilise à des usages divers lorsqu'on ne sait pas quoi utiliser d'autre (on l'utilise aussi pour remplacer « si » : _si je viens chez toi et *que* tu viens chez moi en même temps, nous aurons du mal à nous retrouver_).


----------



## analect

Merci beaucoup, @parisaram. C'est très intéressant. Tous les deux interprétations sont plus claires maintenant. Vôtres exemples avec autres verbes expriment très bien ma préoccupation au-dessus que la phrase ne parait pas complète; mais l'autre interprétation est aussi claire, et il parait que la plupart des locuteurs natifs le trouvent plus naturel. Merci à tout le monde!


----------

